
Look out Sublime and Textmate ... here comes Brackets (stunning) - stickhandle
http://blog.brackets.io/2012/12/10/getting-started-with-brackets-video
======
btipling
Eventually everyone's editor search ends with vim, emacs or a management
position. All these editors like Sublime Text 2, Chocolat, Light IDE, Cloud9,
etc fail at very basic task: sticking around. They also fail at another task:
being available everywhere.

If a new decent editor shows up, it wont be shiny, it wont grab headlines on
HN with a fancily designed website, it will simply grow popular slowly, be
added to package managers across platforms after withstanding the test of
time. The test of more than one person or just a few developing it and then
moving on to something else.

With vim and emacs you're guaranteed to not be wasting your time learning
their arcane ways. Long after humans have left the Earth someone will be
reprogramming a couple of launch tubes on their trans-stellar space vehicle
with vim. They wont be using this fluff from Adobe.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Good grief. Emacs and VIM use has actually been going down since the 90s as a
percentage of the developer community, and no one is predicting that they will
regain market share.

And back to the original article, live programming and rich editing
experiences is the future; emacs and VIM will go the way of the typewriter and
x-terminal.

~~~
subsection1h

        Emacs and VIM use has actually been going down since
        the 90s as a percentage of the developer community
    

The quality of the developer community seems to have gone down since the 90s.
Maybe the OP should have stated "Eventually every great developer's editor
search ends with vim, emacs or a management position." At least, this has been
my experience.

    
    
         live programming and rich editing experiences is the future
    

I was previously assured that VPLs were the future.

~~~
nicholassmith
"The quality of the developer community seems to have gone down since the
90s."

Really? Can you back this up? As it seems to me the community is more engaged,
productive and delivering high quality code. Yes, there's a lot more bad code
as well, but that seems to be proportional to the increase in developers.

------
nnq
How hard would it be for someone to build and IDE (with nice code browser,
refactoring and all the smart stuff... like JetBrains products) _on top of_ or
_incorporating_ an editor like Sublime or Textmate?

I'd pay an arm and leg for IDEA or PyCharm with Sublime as the text editor (or
something else with multiple cursors and all the "shiny" editor stuff), and
the ability to launch either the full IDE or just the editor and be able to
share editor settings, depending on what I'm doing (eg. the IDE for browsing a
huge codebase or just the editor for working on a small project)...

I can even think of a business idea: 1. make awesome open source editor
(Sublime text with optional Vim keybindings is awesome enough for me) 2. build
smart IDE on top of it (what I expect from an IDE are things that require
"understanding the code", ie. lots of language specific features, refactoring
and tools integration, nice looking tree code browser etc.) 3. profit!!!
(imagine that you'll also profit from the evolution of the open-source editor
and from the "complex" IDE features you develop, at the same time! and the
"IDE haters" that will just use the editor would use or recommend the IDE
whenever they would need to navigate an ugly codebase or recommend something
to someone else)

~~~
Cthulhu_
> (or something else with multiple cursors

IDEA supports multiple cursors, actually, ;).

As for IDE support, I find Sublime text extended with a few key plugins to be
just as good as a proper IDE when it comes to (in my case) front-end
development; JS checking with JSHint, syntax highlighting for html/js/less,
quick HTML using ZenCoding, andsoforth.

~~~
nnq
...what?!

Care to enlighten me about how to enable or use this? (yes, it finally got
column mode editing, but it is far from true multi-cursors, ctr+click in 3
different random places, even two of them on the same line and then move
around, expand/contract selection to scope and do zen-coding tricks to them at
the same time - yes, it's functionally equivalent to a refactor or a search
and replace, but these alternatives break the "don't make me think!"
philosophy of true multi-cursor editing that I consider the biggest advantage)

------
epoxyhockey
I just skimmed the long video..

The good: auto-refreshing preview of HTML page upon save

The bad: no auto-end-brackets or end quotes as one types (ironic, considering
the editor is named _Brackets_ )

I am sure that the talented Adobe engineers will make this editor a major
contender for Sublime and Textmate in the future, but at this point, I think
the _stunning_ attribute in the post title is a bit link-baitish. I'm looking
forward to watching the editor develop into a mature product!

~~~
newishuser
The link bait was mentioning HN's 2 favorite editors. Especially since we've
discussed brackets several times before:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=bra...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=brackets+editor&start=0)

~~~
JanezStupar
I always thought that HN's two favourite editors were VI and EMACS...

~~~
munchor
Vim and Emacs are very probably HN's two favorite editors, not sure why he
said that.

------
bitsoda
Well, it certainly looks nice, but seems limited to mostly front-end web
development work. I don't think Sublime and Textmate have anything to worry
about for the foreseeable future.

------
nallerooth
I saw this one a while back (a couple of weeks, I think). While it looked
nice, I didn't "get it" - why would I use an editor that is severely limited
(only HTML/CSS/JS) when there are other editors out there that supports pretty
much everything?

Sure, you can "improve" (read: mess up) the editor by changing it's source
code - but I still don't see the point. I'm using Sublime Text 2, with it's
package manager. Everything I need is a few key presses away, and there's
usually no need to restart the editor after installing something.

Also, I'd never use an editor that didn't support remote sync on save, version
control, etc. (Managing component source code outside of the webroot makes it
so much easier to handle in git.)

------
human_error
It's quite misleading. Sublime and Textmate support lots of languages whereas
as far as I can see Brackets is only for HTML/CSS/JS.

~~~
Derbasti
Also its not cross-platform. And those plugins in compressed js gave me
shivers.

------
sk5t
Is "stunning" the new "beautiful," "great," or "awesome"? I can't even bring
myself to click on such a baity title.

------
stickhandle
Product demo videos don't usually hold my attention ... but I was riveted for
the full 20 mins (full credit to both the product and Jeffry Way). Downloading
the repo now.

------
jakejake
This looks interesting but what is more interesting to me is the brackets-
shell, which looks to be a chromium shell for running an HTML/JS app as a
native application. It looks to be very minimal and would just be fantastic
for creating desktop apps. Every one of the existing solutions I've checked
out so far all kinda suck in some way.

I hadn't realized that was working yet. I saw the repo for the shell itself is
here <https://github.com/adobe/brackets-shell> \- it seems almost like a
lightweight version of AIR. Does anybody have any more information on this..?

------
chank
This is in no way a threat to native editors.

------
alexpopescu
What is the auto-refresh going to show me when working on a Python or Ruby...
or actually any non HTML file?

------
fudged71
I noticed that the Emmet extension added keyboard shortcuts like "Command+Up".
But that's a standard OSX text entry navigation shortcut! Why would you do
that?

------
mcrider
Can i just get this theme for sublime text while I wait for this project to
mature?

------
zenogais
Looks neat features. But I write neither HTML nor CSS on a regular basis. Does
it offer anything for non-web programmers?

------
veidr
Here's the important link for anybody else who downloaded this and then
thought "Damn, I fell for yet another link bait post for some halfassed
unfinished edito-- _HEY_ , what a _great font_!!".

<https://github.com/adobe/Source-Code-Pro/downloads>

~~~
omgtehlion
Have you forgot [sacrasm] tag?

~~~
veidr
No.

Do you mean that you weren't impressed with the font?

Or that there was something of value that I missed in this self-descriptive
blog announcement of yet another pre-alpha release of an experimental text
editor?

EDIT: Modern after-the-fact typo correction, be damned! Self- _descriptive_
not 'self-deceptive'...

------
zevyoura
This has been around for a while now, I used it a few months ago, and while
interesting it didn't do anything I don't already do with Sublime and other
tools. Someday it may do those things more easily, but for now, I don't see
any significant reason to switch.

------
jevin
Is it me, or are they trying to hide the Brackets / Adobe relation ?

~~~
jakejake
It says right on the home page that it's maintained by Adobe & the github
repos are all maintained by Adobe as well. Just curious, do you think Adobe
has a bad reputation for making software that would make them want to dis-
associate with the company?

~~~
jevin
Personally, I think Adobe has a bad reputation for making software. Flash,
Dreamweaver and Acrobat comes to mind.

Flash - Difficult to work with (I know most beginners struggle with it).
Dreamweaver - Bloated software that generates weird HTML code. Acrobat - Slow
and bloated software. Can't a PDF reader be simpler ?

But as adrocknaphobia pointed out 'this isn't "Adobe Brackets", it's just
"Brackets"'. Turns out there's no hiding after-all.

------
runeb
I doubt I'll be leaving vim for this anytime soon. More interesting would be
if they could extract a framework for doing cross plattform desktop apps with
html/css/js from this.

------
jbrooksuk
Sublime does everything I need, it has Vintage mode if I ever decide to screw
my brain up further and is cross platform. What else do I need?

------
tomvo
Sublime + LiveReload does basically the same thing.

------
mwill
I feel so conflicted whenever I see _any_ new editor, ide or environment
setup, since I instinctively want to check it out and get excited, but I know
that I will likely never leave vim. Light Table in particular has a bunch of
ideas (I mean the theoretical best case scenario stuff, I haven't given the
alpha a good look) that I wish I could see myself using.

------
Tichy
I know I am a minority, and I am not very likely to switch to a new editor
anyway, but I'd like to point out that not everybody watches videos. And if it
absolutely has to be a video, why not make it work without flash? I'd have to
switch browsers to watch the video, and since I don't even like watching
videos, I just won't check out this amazing new editor.

------
ejdyksen
Since the blog is loading slowly, direct link to the video:

<http://youtu.be/HZkrlX7jJcg>

------
moocow01
I stopped at "you can edit the editor's source code in HTML/JS/CSS" For me
personally, I want the best native editor I can find that makes doing my job
easier/simpler - I don't want an editor that I can tinker around with its
source code and accidentally shoot myself in the foot.

~~~
cypher543
If you're afraid of shooting yourself in the foot, don't edit the source code.

------
rartichoke
Linux support should be a first class citizen IMO.

I'm not too impressed by the editor. It's like a less mature and worse version
of cloud9. The only neat thing was the inline tag-based css editing window but
I wouldn't switch editors just for that.

------
northisup
SENSATIONALIST TITLE! This seems great for web dev, but Sublime is just killer
for Python, I don't see this making any editor 'look out' if you spend most of
your time in a backend language.

------
jkmcf
Hopefully Sublime Text's developers aren't following the Textmate precedent:

    
    
      1. Make awesome software
      2. Profit!
      3. Party while software languishes (pure assumption)
      4. Fail

------
slajax
If it doesn't run in a terminal I probably can't use it.

Vim. That is all.

------
tshadwell
I was (stunned).

